# 10mm spring pads



## LT! (May 25, 2017)

Im replacing several parts, RTABs, subframe bushings (all poly), shocks and springs, and Ive noticed comments on 10mm spring pads to help reduce neg camber.
However the suppliershows a hole in the middle whereas mine has the "cone", I guess its a bumpstop. can I simply swap these out? Im not sure how they install, and Im not doing the work myself due to limitations, and I want to avoid complications at the shop.(FYI they charge 9hrs labor for subframe work ie $1400)


----------

